# Melissa Satta - in a bikini for Emamo, Milan Fashion Week - Sep 25, 2011 x 36



## 34w34 (26 Sep. 2011)




----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Melissa Satta - in a bikini for Emamo, Milan Fashion Week - Sep 25, 2011*

danke danke danke


----------



## DR_FIKA (27 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Melissa Satta - in a bikini for Emamo, Milan Fashion Week - Sep 25, 2011*

Yes yes yes


----------



## okidoki (8 Okt. 2013)

Beim Posieren im weißen Bikini nach der Modenschau sieht es aus, also würde sie einen Schamhaarstreifen auf ihrer Muschi haben


----------



## face55face (27 Nov. 2013)

danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## Davidoff1 (29 Nov. 2013)

Tolle Figur.
Danke für die schicken Bilder!!!


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

hübsche Maus.

Danke!


----------

